# * MODELS FOR SALE *



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's The list...I'll post pics later if I can figure out how....First Come First Serve....Paypal Only.....Shipping will depend on how many ya want....Send me a message here, or E-mail me at [email protected] Thanks - Model King/AMT Open Road Camper/Racers Wedge $22 - AMT Pro Street 66 Mustang With Extra Resin Ohio George/Malco Gasser Hood & Decals $45 - AMT Amtronic $22 - Retro Hobby ED "Big Daddy" Roth's Mail Box Trike $22 - Amt Surf Woody $22 - Revell Ed "Big Daddy" Roth Figures Superfink $24 - Surffink $24 - Mr. Gasser $24 Scuz Fink $24 * Project Cars - Kustom 63 Ford Convert. Primed/Bodywork 85% done Nice Car $60 - Johan 60 Lincoln Convert Primed/With/ Modelhaus Parts $50 Johan 68 Chrysler- No Box, But Complete With Modelhaus Parts $40 * I Will Add to this list this weekend, Thanks for looking


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

rick let's see the Kustom 63 Ford Convert.thanks.


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Kool - I'll Take Pics Tonight .....& I'll Post pics of the other Stuff & More


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

i may be interested to your Racers Wedge .


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's Some Pics Of The Kits & Project Cars & I lowered some of the prices 60 Lincoln














68 Chrysler ( Paint needs stripping, I'll do...if wanted )














74 Vega














Mustang Street Machine




























63 Ford Convert





















I'll Post The Rest Of The Pics Later if you have any Questions, send me a message here or E-mail Me - Thanks again


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Beer Wagon/Built & Parts & original box




























And See Next..........


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

This is a munsters coach hease project......It Will Come with all the nessessarry stuff to finish......I'll Post More Info & Changed Prices Later....gotta go paint !


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

how much for the VEGA and the 59 caddy ?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I sent a pm 2 days ago and never got a response back! .....hmm?


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

$18 For the Caddy ( Sealed ) & $15 for The Vega........And Sorry Lowrider....I'm still new here....Haven't got the PM thing figured out Bro....What did ya want to know?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Lowrider....I Pm'd Ya Again !!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

anyone wanna get me the 68 chrysler? :biggrin: 

man i hate bein broke


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

OK....The 74 Vega is Gone....& I Think The Camper Is Gone, But This is a double kit, with the Racers Wedge, So I'll Sell this for $11 - Here's The New Prices.......Munster Coach Project ( Painted in Pearl Automotive Basecoat/Clearcoat, With Fogging & Comes With Necessary Parts To Finish ) - $30 - 63 Ford Styline $18 - Firefighter Mustang $10 - AMT Amtronic $22 - 41 Woody $10 - Surf Woody $15 34 Ford Pickup $15 67 Impala $`15 Beer Wagon Parts/Built/Box $15 69 Charger $15 57 Vette $15 Mailbox Chopper $ 22 59 Caddy $18 MR Gasser $18 Surf Fink $18 Scuz Fink $18 Super Fink $18 Angel Fink $24 63 Ford Kustom Project $ 30 Mustang Pro Street (With Resin Gasser Front Clip & Malco/Ohio George Slixx Decals) $40 68 Chrysler $20 60 Lincoln (with Modelhaus Parts)$35 Thanks-


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

is the 68 still $40? or is it $20? im confused, use punctuation


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

All The Dollar Amounts are on the Right.....It's $20


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

PM me on it :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 1 2009, 04:50 PM~12875903
> *PM me on it :biggrin:
> *


isnt it easier to pm him????  send the man a message, tel him what you want and ask how to pay...... it seems so stupid seeing ..''hey pm me'' all over.... :uh:  :cheesy:


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

The 68 Chrysler may be gone....I'll Know for sure soon


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

It's Gone !!!!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll take the caddy. Is that $18 shipped?


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

No, That's Without The Shipping, But It Shouldn't be much....If Ya Give me Your State/Zip Code....I'll Get a price at the Post Office Tomorrow.....I Have a Few For Others to look up


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Krazy Rick_@Feb 1 2009, 09:41 PM~12878215
> *No, That's Without The Shipping, But It Shouldn't be much....If Ya Give me Your State/Zip Code....I'll Get a price at the Post Office Tomorrow.....I Have a Few For Others to look up
> *


Hawaii 96796


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Kool....I'll PM Ya The Total Tomorrow


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Krazy Rick_@Feb 1 2009, 09:44 PM~12878244
> *Kool....I'll PM Ya The Total Tomorrow
> *


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

If Any of you other guys are interested in any of these, let me know & I'll get a Price for Postage....I'm going to the Post office today -


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Lowrider...Check Your PM !!!


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok Guys....Here's The Post/Shipping Costs.....One Kit is $12 With Tracking Number.....$8 Without/by Air......$6.50 By Ground - Two Kits $15 with Tracking.....$11 ByAir/Without ...... By Ground $9.50


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

The Camper is Gone, and I'm 98% sure the 60 Lincoln & 63 Ford Kustoms Are Gone


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Krazy Rick_@Feb 2 2009, 11:38 AM~12882393
> *The Camper is Gone, and I'm 98% sure the 60 Lincoln & 63 Ford Kustoms Are Gone
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

i'll hop to that


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Krazy Rick_@Feb 2 2009, 12:57 PM~12881622
> *$6.50 By Ground
> *


ill get a MO out on friday for the 68 chrysler


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Guys....And to Answer one guys Question, who I Am....I'm a Friend of Badseeds....( Who most of you guys Know !! )......I'm not just some guy trying to get "rich" here.....I just need to make some space in the shop......Believe me....If Anyone sends $$$ For Anything....the model will be shipped within 24 hoursof me getting it.


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

I Still don't know if the 60 Lincoln & The 63 Ford Kustom are gone For Sure......So It's Still First Come, First Serve......And Yes, I'll Take Money Orders....but They Must Be an International Money Order.....I'm Stuck here, In The Friggin Middle Of No Where.....Canada :0 :angry: :uh:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Krazy Rick_@Feb 2 2009, 06:46 PM~12884312
> *Thanks Guys....And to Answer one guys Question, who I Am....I'm a Friend of Badseeds....( Who most of you guys Know !! )......I'm not just some guy trying to get "rich" here.....I just need to make some space in the shop......Believe me....If Anyone sends $$$ For Anything....the model will be shipped within 24 hoursof me getting it.
> *


 this guy is a friend of mine,ive gotten models from him lots of times and never had any problems, when he told me that he was going to sell off some of his models i told him he sould put them here on this site frist, that way i could get the kits and models to you guys frist before any other buyers would see them, so you guys have frist grab at them, if you see somthing you want and you send him your payment he will for sure get it you,no worries, he a good guy.
gary seeds aka 'BADSEED"


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Gary & Anyone who is sending a Payment, Please Let me Know if it's an International Money Order....or By Paypal - Thanks


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Help a homie out!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

If you still have the caddy i'll take it.I will also take the munsters coach.My zip is 92335 how much for it with confermation and a rush delivery?


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 2 2009, 09:22 PM~12888414
> *If you still have the (caddy) i'll take it.I will also take the munsters coach.My zip is 92335 how much for it with confermation and a rush delivery?
> *


im getting the caddi


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Okey Dokey Lowrider....Good Luck with that Buddy.............Here's The Deal.....The Guys That Wanted The Caddy, The 68 Chrysler & the Camper....I'll Hold For 4 Days until the Money orders get here........The Rest Of The Stuff Is ALL GONE.


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

cool wit me am i still getting the caddi


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Munster Coach Is Gone To Undead White Boy


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Krazy Rick_@Feb 2 2009, 09:46 PM~12888866
> *Munster Coach Is Gone To Undead White Boy
> *



Oh and it will be going to a good home :biggrin: .


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

so im still getting the caddi


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 2 2009, 09:54 PM~12889001_@~
> *so im still getting the caddi
> *


As soon as you "PAY" for it.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

shit if its still avalible step up off my 59 caddy :0 :biggrin: .


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Are You Getting The 59 Still IB808?.....Or Is it Going To Undead WhiteBoy?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Krazy Rick_@Feb 2 2009, 11:31 PM~12888595
> *Okey Dokey Lowrider....Good Luck with that Buddy.............Here's The Deal.....The Guys That Wanted The Caddy, The  68 Chrysler & the Camper....I'll Hold For 4 Days until the Money orders get here........The Rest Of The Stuff Is ALL GONE.
> *


ill get the MO on friday when i get payed


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Krazy Rick_@Feb 2 2009, 10:12 PM~12889289
> *Are You Getting The 59 Still IB808?.....Or Is it Going To Undead WhiteBoy?
> *


Its a fight to the death for this 59 caddy :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Krazy Rick_@Feb 2 2009, 10:12 PM~12889289
> *Are You Getting The 59 Still IB808?.....Or Is it Going To Undead WhiteBoy?
> *


Rick, go ahead and sell it to "DEAD". I'll pass on it. Got one on ebay at the moment, i'm eying.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 2 2009, 10:16 PM~12889342
> *Its a fight to the death for this 59 caddy :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

you from the undead damn yous ugly


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

The 59 Is Yours UndeadBoy


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 2 2009, 10:18 PM~12889374_@~
> *you from the undead damn yous ugly
> *


Dont worry you'll have your time in the spot light as i chew on your arm.MMMMMMMMMMMMM i can taste it now.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Sweet now i get to go all out on this one


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey rick emputy ur pms its full


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

It's Empty Now THanks !!!


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok ...Some Of These are Gone & I Have a Few More to Put Up......I'll Re-Do This List Tonight....With New Pics......Those Who Send International Money Orders...Make sure you Send Your Correct Shipping Address & a Note Of What Your Paying For.....Whoever mails the Money order first...Gets the Item....in case 2 Guys pay for the same thing....I'm Mailing back the 2nd Money Order !!!


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

You Guys Who Got Stuff on hold .....Let Me Know one last time, so I can make my list - thanks


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

coffin and 68 chrysler :biggrin:


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Got Ya Spikekid999 - Thanks


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Like I Said....Some Of This Stuff is still available....Just Ask !!!......I'll Put More on, If The Rest of this goes !!!


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Just wondering whats left?


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

If Your Serious.....Most of it....Check your Messages Chad


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

rick ill take the ramp part of the racers wedge kit. :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: uffin:     :angry: :biggrin: :roflmao:  :cheesy: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 5 2009, 11:06 PM~12919848
> *rick ill take the ramp part of the racers wedge kit. :thumbsdown:  :thumbsup:  uffin:          :angry:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:    :cheesy:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> *


If G falls threw on the ramp I'll take it. I've been looking for it for sometime now. I just don't feel like coughing up 25 + for the whole kit.


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry Chad The Ramp Is Gone - Badseed's Word is always good


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

rick i sent out your MO


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Kool - Thanks Spike Kid.....It'll Go Out Within 24 Hours Of Getting The Money Order


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

:uh: Next Customer Please :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey SpikeKid 999 - Got The Money Order Today, Your Stuff Is Going Out, Within The Hour.....This Is The Way I Like It.....Fast Payment, Fast Shipping - NO Bullshit !!!!!.............let me know when it arrives


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

Just wondering...Is the 59 Caddy still available??


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Krazy Rick_@Feb 11 2009, 11:18 AM~12972014
> *Hey SpikeKid 999 - Got The Money Order Today, Your Stuff Is Going Out, Within The Hour.....This Is The Way I Like It.....Fast Payment, Fast Shipping - NO Bullshit !!!!!.............let me know when it arrives
> *


glad ya got, will let ya know when i recieve it


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Kool &.....To Answer the above question....I'm not sure if the Caddy is gone....there was someone who showed interest in it....but if the Money order doesn't show up here by Friday.....it's Yours....I Ain't a store & i'm not holding stuff forever


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

i wanted it but then undead whiteboy came along so i quit trying to buy it


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

I Know Man.....The Thing is.....I Wanted Paypal in the first place & now I'm Waiting for Deadboy's Money Order.....I'm only waiting till tomorrow morning & I gotta sell to the guy with Paypal.....I don't want to have to keep waiting for these Money orders.....so Far Spikekid999 has been the only one to step up fast & get the damned thing here............I just want to clear some of these out & not Play around


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

do you have any more pics of what you still got?


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Check your PM


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Krazy Rick_@Feb 12 2009, 11:18 AM~12982327
> *I Know Man.....The Thing is.....I Wanted Paypal in the first place & now I'm Waiting for Deadboy's Money Order.....I'm only waiting till tomorrow morning & I gotta sell to the guy with Paypal.....I don't want to have to keep waiting for these Money orders.....so Far Spikekid999 has been the only one to step up fast & get the damned thing here............I just want to clear some of these out & not Play around
> *


i dont bullshit, when i say im gonna do somethin, i do it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Krazy Rick_@Feb 12 2009, 11:18 AM~12982327
> *I Know Man.....The Thing is.....I Wanted Paypal in the first place & now I'm Waiting for Deadboy's Money Order.....I'm only waiting till tomorrow morning & I gotta sell to the guy with Paypal.....I don't want to have to keep waiting for these Money orders.....so Far Spikekid999 has been the only one to step up fast & get the damned thing here............I just want to clear some of these out & not Play around
> *



WHAT ? YOU MEAN YOUR HAVING PROBLEMS DEALING WITH UNDEADWHITEBOY ! 

THATS ALMOST UNHEARD OF ! IT'S BEEN ATLEAST A MONTH SINCE SOMEONE ELSE BROUGHT HIM UP ABOUT HOLDING ITEMS THEN EITHER NEVER PAYING OR BACKING OUT OF A DEAL AND HAD SOME BULL SHIT ASS STORY ABOUT HIS PARNETS WOULDN'T LET HIM BUY IT OR THIS AND THAT HAD HAPPENED ! 

RICK PLEASE TAKE SOME TIME TO READ BOTH THE GOOD TRADER AND BAD TRADER TOPICS ! 


KEVIN HAS MORE THEN ONCE BEEN A PROBLEM WITH BUYS AND TRADES NOT JUST HERE BUT ON MCM ASWELL ! 

IF YOU DOUBT ANYONE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME AND I WILL GIVE YOU AN HONEST HEADS UP OF WHO IS DEALIABLE AND WHO IS SHADY ! CAUSE WE HAVE ARE FAIR SHARE OF DOUCHE BAGS LOGED ON HERE AT LIL !


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

what else you got left?


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Check Your PM MiniDreams & Thanks For The Advise Man !!! & ....... 1SICKT4 Check Your PM Too !!!!!!


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's Whats Left.....Check Page One For Pics & Post #14 for the updated Prices Amt Amtronic, Retro Hobby Ed Roth Trike, AMT Surf Woody, ^3 Ford Convert Kustom Project, Johan 60 Lincoln, AMT 57 Vette, Revell 69 Charger, Beer Wagon Junk, Lindberg 34 Ford Pickup, AMT 41 Woody, MPC Mustang 2, AMT 63 Ford Hardtop, AMT 67 Impala  - PAYPAL ONLY I Ship Within 24 Hours Of Payment.


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Krazy Rick_@Feb 12 2009, 05:00 PM~12986220
> *Check Your PM MiniDreams & Thanks For The Advise Man !!! & ....... 1SICKT4 Check Your PM Too !!!!!!
> *


Payment sent!


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Man, Your Box will be going out first thing tomorrow Morning !!


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Badseeds ....Your stuff is being shipped out today Too - Thanks - I got Your Paypal Payment


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Who's Next ? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok All....Whatever Money Orders or Cash, That Show Up after Tommorrow....Will be Sent Back & The Goods will go back up for sale....No More Waiting....period.


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

hey Rick,
Just got my model in today :biggrin: ......Thanks homie!!!

L.I.L.
Krazy Rick :thumbsup: definately good seller!! fast delivery n keeps his word!!


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Great !!! It Was a Pleasure doing Biz With you - Thanks Again


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT help holmez out with his sales!


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Enough Games, B.S & Cheap Talk.............Thanks To The Guys Who Came Through & Made Good On Their Word.....To The Guys Who Continue To Be Annoying Pests, With Childish Questions & Requests..........Get A Friggin Life !!!..... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Also....Before I FUCK -OFF...... I'd Like Anyone Reading This Post To See Who Really Is A Good Trader & See The Idiots Who Only Ask One Stupid Question, After Another Stupid Question .............Try To Avoid These Morons....They Belong On Myspace, If I Didn't Know Any Better, I Could Swear That Their Really 7 Year Old Little Girls - When I Came On Here, I Just Thought I Could Get Rid of A Few Things, Have Fun & Chill.....Somebody Here Should Be Booting All These Scumbags Off Of Here; It's Not Fair To The Good Guys To Leave Them On....It's Clogging Up This Site.....They Are Parasites......It's a Shame that No One has the Balls to do the Right thing & put these little Bastards Out of their Misery..........Have a Nice Day :cheesy:


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

And I'm Not Responding to any More Bullshit PM's


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

anything else u got 4 sale ??


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

For You....Of Course  .....I'll PM ya a list later on


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Krazy Rick_@Feb 20 2009, 11:38 AM~13058622
> *Also....Before I FUCK -OFF...... I'd Like Anyone Reading This Post To See Who Really Is A Good Trader & See The Idiots Who Only Ask One Stupid Question, After Another Stupid Question .............Try To Avoid These Morons....They Belong On Myspace, If I Didn't Know Any Better, I Could Swear That Their Really 7 Year Old Little Girls - When I Came On Here, I Just Thought I Could Get Rid of A Few Things, Have Fun & Chill.....Somebody Here Should Be Booting All These Scumbags Off Of Here; It's Not Fair To The Good Guys To Leave Them On....It's Clogging Up This Site.....They Are Parasites......It's a Shame that No One has the Balls to do the Right thing & put these little Bastards Out of their Misery..........Have a Nice Day  :cheesy:
> *


well i knew there was a reason they call him " krazy rick " lol ,hey rick got your package in the mail today ,munsters coach is bad ass! thanks again! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Tell us how you really feel


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Krazy Rick_@Feb 20 2009, 01:28 PM~13061035
> *For You....Of Course   .....I'll PM ya a list later on
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

did anyone actualy get what they paid for from this nutjob? i sent him cash as he requested back in febuary, now his pm box is full and he hasnt been online in a long while. im out 20 bucks and no camper.......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 15 2009, 01:49 PM~14195636
> *did anyone actualy get what they paid for from this nutjob?  i sent him cash as he requested back in febuary, now his pm box is full and he hasnt been online in a long while. <span style='color:red'>KARMA BITCH! YOU REEP WHAT YOU SOW ! *


----------

